# Grease/oil sunroof rails



## Elcroato (May 21, 2002)

Which oil should I use to grease the sunroof rails? Does it have to be a certain VW spec? BTW, I drive a Skoda. I't not a VW by name, but it shares lots of the same parts. That's why I think the spec is important. I know I could throw any old grease on there, but I want the rails to perform within specification.:laugh:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Just don't use lithium grease!

I find that motorcycle chain lube is an excellent light product for things like rails and hinges.


That's my $.02c :thumbup:


----------

